

Simple guided fuzzing for libraries using LLVM's new libFuzzer - DannyBee
http://blog.llvm.org/2015/04/fuzz-all-clangs.html

======
CHY872
This is cool! I'm forever bewildered by the seemingly unreasonable
effectiveness of fuzzers at finding bugs.

~~~
mamcx
This is the first time I heard about this. Look around (briefly) look like
most of it is for security & parsing-like task, but wonder what other good
examples could be usefull...

